# Had a 3* for a week and it disappeared..



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone ever have this happen to them? I got my first 3* about a week ago. Laughed it off cause I didn't really care that day and was in a good mood and I went above and beyond for ally pax.. and then today it randomly disappeared. Was pretty surprised to see it turn back into a zero out if the blue.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes. Late on a Sunday night, I was tired and did two trips in a row where I stuffed up on the navigation. It looked like they had given a 1 and a 2 star. The next morning, rating goes down by 0.04. By Thursday it had gone back up again to where it had been previously without me doing any more rides.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

sheridens said:


> Yes. Late on a Sunday night, I was tired and did two trips in a row where I stuffed up on the navigation. It looked like they had given a 1 and a 2 star. The next morning, rating goes down by 0.04. By Thursday it had gone back up again to where it had been previously without me doing any more rides.


So the 1 star and 2 star appeared... And then later disappeared? My 1, 3* was clearly there and now it's a 0. I wonder what happened

I'm thinking the person's account got deactivated do to additional complaints about her or from her in other Uber situations. I'm pretty sure which 1 or 2 drivers it could have been and either easily would piss off any driver.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> I'm thinking the person's account got deactivated


No.
It is not unknown for a rider to change their rating of a ride. Stop obsessing. You'll get another 3 in no time!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Five stars are for noobs. OGs take those one stars with pride and not bend over for pax. 

But since you asked a reasonable question, stars appear and disappear because your ratings are based on the last 500 rated trips. As more trips are rated, stars get recycled and replaced. 

The three star rating you saw may have been from a long time ago. Since there's no way of knowing that for sure and disputing it, I wouldn't worry about it. Keep your overall rating above 4.6 (Which isn't that hard to do to be honest). 

The whole system is set up to mess with your head. Bottom line is, keep doing what your doing, pay no attention to individual ratings and Uber on.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It is not unknown for a rider to change their rating of a ride. Stop obsessing. You'll get another 3 in no time!


Actually, it IS unheard of, because technically neither riders nor drivers are allowed to change rating, according to the Uber app technical info section. THAT is why I am curious how a rating appeared, and then disappeared a few days later. I could care less about the rating itself, as I was pretty clear about in the post - I laughed it off.



Pax Collector said:


> But since you asked a reasonable question, stars appear and disappear because your ratings are based on the last 500 rated trips. As more trips are rated, stars get recycled and replaced.
> 
> The three star rating you saw may have been from a long time ago. Since there's no way of knowing that for sure and disputing it, I wouldn't worry about it. Keep your overall rating above 4.6 (Which isn't that hard to do to be honest).


I have under 500 rides so it definitely was not a cycled out rating. And while it may be a very old rating.. it is unlikely, and beside the point. The point is that it clearly appeared.. and then clearly disappeared. I think there can only be a couple of technical reasons why it could happen and just wondering what they could be. Since ratings cannot be changed once applied, it must be something unique.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> I have under 500 rides so it definitely was not a cycled out rating. And while it may be a very old rating.. it is unlikely, and beside the point. The point is that it clearly appeared.. and then clearly disappeared. I think there can only be a couple of technical reasons why it could happen and just wondering what they could be. Since ratings cannot be changed once applied, it must be something unique.


There's no telling what's going on behind closed doors in the ratings department. All we can go off is what Uber tells is. We can't know for sure the real methods, manipulations and several other factors. One more reason to pay little to no attention to it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> I laughed it off


Obviously not! Witness this thread and your rejection of all rational explanations to your query. You're obsessed man and its eating you alive! For the love of god let it go! We're all on your side and only want what's best for you.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Obviously not! Witness this thread and your rejection of all rational explanations to your query. You're obsessed man and its eating you alive! For the love of god let it go! We're all on your side and only want what's best for you.


Lol you're an idiot. You need to get obsessed with reading comprehension skills.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> Lol you're an idiot


Let it out bro. I can take it. I won't turn my back on you! Push all you want. I'm here. -hugs-


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not since I had the new app but its happened before. It may be ratings protection as some flags we dont get dinged for like the price of the ride


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Riders who give out poor scores regularly have their ratings purged. This could answer that.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Riders who give out poor scores regularly have their ratings purged. This could answer that.


Now that is an actual legitimate answer to the question and interesting. I didn't know that. That's pretty cool if indeed true


----------

